# Torque converter bolt pattern?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

Good morning everyone, I have a simple question that I have a hard time finding the answer to. What is the bolt pattern spacing for the torque converter on a pontiac flywheel? I thought it was 10" between the three bolts, but I cannot confirm. 
I am about to install a 200r4 trans and need to get the appropriate 27 spline converter. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

Current trans is a th350, forgot to mention that


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Many Pontiac flexplates have a dual bolt pattern, so that you can use either the small or large GM pattern. The small is 10.75" & the large is 11.5". If yours has only one pattern, you can buy a new dual pattern flexplate fairly cheap. 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/atp-z123/applications/make/pontiac/engine-family/pontiac-v8

http://www.autozone.com/1/products/149710-flywheel-pioneer-fra-103.html

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...ck=Search_03232_1257386_-1&pt=03232&ppt=C0338


----------

